# طلب / على صناعة الزجاج



## 3abdelbasset (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .......
انا شاب اريد ان استشمر في مجال صناعة الزجاج فالرجاء منكم ومن المهندسين او من عنده خبرة في هذا المجال ان يفيدنا . خصوصا على كيفية العثور على المواد الخام و مدى ربح هذا المشروع ارجوكم افيدوني لاني لم اجد مواقع عربية تهتم بهكذا امور 
وتقبلوا مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## محمد فوزى (9 يناير 2007)

اخى الكريم 
اقدر لك حماسك فى التصنيع ولكن عليك عمل دراسة لاحتياجات السوق من زجاج السيارات مثلا او زجاج المبانى والمنشآت او زجاج افران الطهى وبعد ذلك تقدر تكلفة المصنع بناء على البيانات المجمعة سابقا مع العلم بأن قدرتك لن تستطيع انشاء مصنع للزجاج من الخامات الأولية ولكن تستطيع التعامل مع استيراد الواح مختلفة السمك والابعاد والالوان وتبدأ فى تشكيل تلك الخامات بالمنتج المطلوب من خلال مراحل التقطيع والتشكيل الحرارى والتفتيش النهائى . والله الموفق


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 يناير 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبآ أخى الكريم
أستطيع اجابتك على أى سؤال خاص بمجال اعادة تصنيع الزجاج وليس تصنيع الزجاج نفسه كماده خام
بمعنى أننى أستطيع أن أفيدك بمعلومات عن طرق التصنيع والمعدات اللازمه لها وكذلك طرق التشغيل والتشكيل والزخرفه والتركيب والتحميل والنقل
ان كان هذا ماتريد معرفته اخبرنى لافادتك
الله الموفق


----------



## 3abdelbasset (2 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم..في الحقيقة اعجز عن اختيار الكلمات التي تصف لكم مدى امتناني لكم واهتمامكم لرسالتي شكر والف شكر 
اخوتي الاعزاء انا في الحقيقة فكرت في مشروع مصنع الزجاج لان المنطقة التي اقطن بها محتاجة فعلا لمثل هذا المصنع لكن لا اريد ان ابداء في شيء اضع فيه كل ما املك دون استشارة وما خاب من استشار ..
يا ريت يا اخي محب الله والرسول ان تفيدنا بخبرتك في المجال وانا متاكد ان هناك الكثير سيتفيد مما تفول عن هذا المجال بالذات ... وتربح دعوة من القلب عسى الله يستجيب لها
شكرا لكم مرة اخرى


----------



## 3abdelbasset (7 فبراير 2007)

يا اخوة ما فيه احد يعرف اي شيء عن صناعة الزجاج


----------



## فتوح (7 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

على الرابط التالي موضوع جميل جداً عن صناعة الزجاج

صناعة الزجاج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31472

أتمنى أن تجد بها ما تبحث عنه


----------



## mb-6 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جداً جداً


----------

